# Hr 45



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

Hello all, I think this is my first post in this forum. But we as hunters need to look at this bill, the new admin. is trying to take count and regester all our gun. How has what and how many, making us licence all our guns and by insurance for them or they will come get them. Please take a look at this and check for more info on it.


http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c111:H.R.45:


----------

